# Mackay Bar on Main Salmon - don't stop



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

HI All- The word is that Mackay Bar Ranch on the Main Salmon has changed hands, and aren't open for river runners to stop and buy stuff, visit, flly in or out, or other, unless you have made a reservation with them. They aren't "closed", just have changed their operation with the new ownership. Just FYI


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Or should I have posted this twice, once to the Rafting trip forum and one to the Kayak trip forum?


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Confirmed. They have a really sweet jet boat with wake boards though. Buckskin bill's at five mile has ice, ice cream, beer for sale and free water.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Darn it. We always stopped there and took our lunch up on the deck, followed by one of their milkshakes. Then we'd stock up on cube ice (Buckskin Bill's has block ice), and get a T-shirt. We stayed overnight in one of their cabins a few years ago on a last minute whim. Pulled in for lunch & decided to stay the night. They loaded up our gear, (including our kitchen & food), in the 4-wheeler and hauled it up to the cabin for us. Sure will miss it.


----------

